# Ski Theft and Locking Skis



## Nick (Dec 14, 2011)

What are your rules around locking skis / leaving them unattended? I normally just leave mine out, but I also was skiing on 10 year old Atomic's. I'm getting a new set (soon) and don't want anything stolen. 

Anyone had their gear stolen before? Do you lock your gear up? Tips / Advice / Horror Stories welcome


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 14, 2011)

my newer skis get locked every time.  never had skis stolen.


----------



## Nick (Dec 14, 2011)

What do you lock them with?


----------



## hammer (Dec 14, 2011)

Mentioned before...had a set of demo skis stolen first day out on vacation last year because I got lazy over lunch.

I used to lock skis about 75-80% of the time...now it's 100%.  Excellent insurance since there are so many people who don't, making their skis easier targets.

I'll admit that I rarely check ski bags but I've never had any problems with them.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 14, 2011)

I never do, even though I know I should...


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Dec 14, 2011)

i actually bought a dakine micro lock for this season...for $15 and the thing is so tiny it's worth the peace of mind and not having to rush my evacuations

side note: who's the genius who decided having bathrooms downstairs in a ski lodge made any sense at all???


----------



## snoseek (Dec 14, 2011)

I split them up on the racks.


----------



## soposkier (Dec 14, 2011)

usually do but not always.  I have never had mine stolen and have never heard of anyone getting them stolen when locked.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 14, 2011)

Thieves don't know what to do with tele skis. The biggest problem at my local hill is snowboards getting swiped, never hear reports of skis being lifted.


----------



## hammer (Dec 14, 2011)

spring_mountain_high said:


> i actually bought a dakine micro lock for this season...for $15 and the thing is so tiny it's worth the peace of mind and not having to rush my evacuations
> 
> side note: who's the genius who decided having bathrooms downstairs in a ski lodge made any sense at all???


+1000 on the side note...


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 14, 2011)

lock em if ya luv em


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 14, 2011)

for past couple of years i lock my skis @ the base (split them up at mid or top stations). for many years i simply split them up @ the base too.

never ever had skis stolen.  i did have my ski lock stolen once @ pico,


----------



## Glenn (Dec 14, 2011)

My wife and I use small retractable cable locks to lock our skis. We carry them in our jacket pockets; so we have them on us even at the summit lodge. 

Yeah, it's not a super thick cable...but I have a feeling the lowlifes are just looking for an easy grab n' go. If it's locked, they'll move along.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 14, 2011)

Since I do about 98% of my skiing at Mount Snow, my wife and I buy a seasons pass for their ski check service there outside of the Main Base Lodge.  $95 each for the season.  Covers as many check in/pick ups as we want during the day AND overnight storage too.  Unless I'm tuning my skis, they're right there about 1/3rd of the way between the Base Lodge and the Bluebird Express either under direct supervision by Cameron, the owner of the ski check service or his employees all season long.  Super convienent for our situation.  

If I'm not skiing at Mount Snow then I'm either using my Dakine recoiling pocket sized lock or the ski check if that area offers it.

Bottomline, if they're not locked,  then they'll be WAY more of a target for an a$$hole that is looking to make a quick buck and walk off with stuff  :uzi:


----------



## emmaurice2 (Dec 14, 2011)

I always lock my skis, except midweek at local hill because I sit where I can keep an eye on them.  I use a simple wire lock, it seems to be enough of a deterrent.  
Years ago I had my skis stolen at Shawnee, but they were returned at the end of the day by the mortified parent of the thief.  
Other stuff has gone missing or stolen in lodges, last year 2 hats, one pair of gloves and a sweater.  I would like to think that people mistakenly put them in their bags when packing up to leave, rather than a malicious act.

And yeah, bathrooms downstairs in the lodge, geeenius.


----------



## Nick (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm actually kinda surprised there aren't more ski thefts. Seems like such an easy target. 

I just picked up that Dakine lock. I think that's pretty good.. just enough to deter someone from quickly grabbing them.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 14, 2011)

Nick said:


> I'm actually kinda surprised there aren't more ski thefts. Seems like such an easy target.



guess you don't ski Killington or Hunter  . . .


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 14, 2011)

Nick said:


> I'm actually kinda surprised there aren't more ski thefts. Seems like such an easy target.
> 
> I just picked up that Dakine lock. I think that's pretty good.. just enough to deter someone from quickly grabbing them.



What leads you to believe that ski theft is not rampant?  How did you arrive at this conclusion?


----------



## Nick (Dec 14, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> guess you don't ski Killington or Hunter  . . .



For years all I skied was Killington. Probably my older gear is (was) undesirable


----------



## Nick (Dec 14, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> What leads you to believe that ski theft is not rampant?  How did you arrive at this conclusion?



Anecdotal based on most of those I know.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 14, 2011)

Nick said:


> I'm actually kinda surprised there aren't more ski thefts. Seems like such an easy target.
> 
> I just picked up that Dakine lock. I think that's pretty good.. just enough to deter someone from quickly grabbing them.



I'd put the over/under at next Monday of when we see the 1st of usually a few post on AZ about someone having their gear stolen.  Sad, but all too often true


----------



## mister moose (Dec 14, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> guess you don't ski Killington or Hunter  . . .



I had poles taken MIDWEEK at PICO.  Thieves can be anywhere.  Luckily, so can cops and cameras.

I do the cable lock as well.  Not sure it stops the pros, but definitely stops the casual grab or the mistaken grab.


----------



## Nick (Dec 14, 2011)

i wonder if you see someone selling a lot of used skis on ebay or something if that is likely a thief


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 14, 2011)

I won't go into the demographics of the clientele at places mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Nick (Dec 14, 2011)

What about your bags in the lodge? Anyone do anything to protect those (get a locker?). 

I normally have just stuffed my bag in a corner or under a table somewhere.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 14, 2011)

Nick said:


> What about your bags in the lodge? Anyone do anything to protect those (get a locker?).
> 
> I normally have just stuffed my bag in a corner or under a table somewhere.



Same here.


----------



## hammer (Dec 14, 2011)

Nick said:


> What about your bags in the lodge? Anyone do anything to protect those (get a locker?).
> 
> I normally have just stuffed my bag in a corner or under a table somewhere.


Should we have a discussion about bags under tables and table "ownership"?



I try to put my bags in a cubbie whenever possible...


----------



## Nick (Dec 14, 2011)

hammer said:


> Should we have a discussion about bags under tables and table "ownership"?
> 
> 
> 
> I try to put my bags in a cubbie whenever possible...



Yes... alongside lift line etiquette we can talk ski lodge etiquette


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 14, 2011)

Two of my friends had their boards stolen at Bousquet.  Until then I had never heard a stolen equipment story from anyone I knew.  I don't lock my board as much as I should, but I'll probably make the effort to be more consistent this season.  

+1 about the restrooms in the basement.  Although I do get a kick out of shooting past my skier friends on the stairs while they awkwardly clomp up or down.  All other arguments aside, you gotta admit snowboarders have skiers beat in the boot category.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 14, 2011)

Nick said:


> What about your bags in the lodge? Anyone do anything to protect those (get a locker?).
> 
> I normally have just stuffed my bag in a corner or under a table somewhere.



I like Killington's free bag check...  Otherwise I always try to find a cubbie or at least a hook, but that has more to do with not wanting to take up space under a table.


----------



## HD333 (Dec 14, 2011)

We either use the free ski check at our Mt or throw them inside the locker room door. We leave them unlocked at the summit if we take a break.


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 14, 2011)

Nick said:


> What about your bags in the lodge? Anyone do anything to protect those (get a locker?).
> 
> I normally have just stuffed my bag in a corner or under a table somewhere.



I piss on bags that are left unattended under a table.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 14, 2011)

Nick said:


> What about your bags in the lodge? Anyone do anything to protect those (get a locker?).
> 
> I normally have just stuffed my bag in a corner or under a table somewhere.



Free bag check at Mount Snow = AWESOME!  Just remember to tip the bag check crew $1 or so at the end of the day


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 14, 2011)

A basic ski lock, which can even be a cheap bike lock, is the best insurance policy.  In my years I have not had stuff stolen, but accidentally taken by mistake, "borrowed" for a run, and have had poles disappear and then reappear.  So yes, I lock.


----------



## rocojerry (Dec 14, 2011)

I never locked, until one day I found a lock on the ground in the parking lot....  pretty similar to Dakine Micro I think.... Bakoda may be the brand or model?  

3 digit code.

I spent half the trip home trying 001 - 999.  I guessed the wrong end to start from.

Now I lock up my board whenever its out of sight or I'm hitting the bar.

only bad story i've heard is my friend had a board yanked off his roof rack parked in the lot...


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 14, 2011)

snoseek said:


> I split them up on the racks.



My father used to do this. One day we were hanging out late after skiing. When my father went to pick up his skis someone had taken one of his skis by accident & left another ski. It was the same model ski but was a different length & had different bindings. There were only a couple of skis still out there at the time. Needless to say the end result was the same as if the skis were stolen.

Personally I've never locked my skis & never had anything stolen & yes I ski Killington alot. Law of magnification, what you think will happen you draw towards yourself. Kinda like positive & negative mental attitude.


----------



## Skier4life (Dec 14, 2011)

I have a lock but never use it for some silly [perhaps just lazy] reason, I usually just put my blades where I can see them plus no-one really wants to pinch blades!
I usually use lockers for the bags...but this is only because i don't fancy walking through the parking lot or driving home barefoot! I have had other items either "borrowed" or stolen from inside the base lodge. One time at Shawnee we tracked down a young boy who had stolen my friend's girlfriend's gloves based solely on his "suspicious" demeanor. We confronted his mother and she acted like she didn't know what we were talking about even though she clearly knew he had white and black gloves not red and black. After much pressure we got them back.

Lock them up whenever you can, save the heart/headache!


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 14, 2011)

C-Rex said:


> All other arguments aside, you gotta admit snowboarders have skiers beat in the boot category.



Same here with my tele boots plus they don't look like 70's moon boots.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 14, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> I piss on bags that are left unattended under a table.



I don't leave the bag under tables. I use those as foot rests with my wet boots.


----------



## Vortex (Dec 14, 2011)

I never locked anything until I had my boards stolen at sugarloaf the last day of the year last season. Rock boards I don't care, decent skiis will have a lock on them this year.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 14, 2011)

Nik I use a retractable ski lock.  they are smaller than my wallet.  yes the cable is not that thick.  I like to think that if you are looking to steal skis, you are going to choose ones that are not locked up.  I can't find my exact model, but this link has several that are very similar.  

my biggest complaint is that most ski racks don't have a bar accross them to lock your skis to.  I often have to lean them on the end where there is a "pole"

Ski Locks


----------



## Madroch (Dec 14, 2011)

I lock all skis except my oldest, the now almost exclusively for rock use skis, but I still split those.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 14, 2011)

(All other arguments aside, you gotta admit snowboarders have skiers beat in the boot category)

but you spend alot more time on your booties...


----------



## ski stef (Dec 14, 2011)

down at the base lodge, no. (but should)
driving across country, yes.

good suggestions for picking up some locks, I guess if I had something I'd be more apt to lock them up to be safe.

I've definitely done the one ski over here and the other ski over yonder.


----------



## marcski (Dec 14, 2011)

Glenn said:


> My wife and I use small retractable cable locks to lock our skis. We carry them in our jacket pockets; so we have them on us even at the summit lodge.
> 
> Yeah, it's not a super thick cable...but I have a feeling the lowlifes are just looking for an easy grab n' go. If it's locked, they'll move along.



I do this, too.  Sometimes, I will even leave it down at the base area and just split 'em up if I stop somewhere else.


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 14, 2011)

I always lock my skis. It's a ten dollar insurance policy to buy peace of mind for $800 worth of equipment lying unattended out of my sight. Sure, it's a thin cable but it'll probably deter more crooks than a security officer pretending to watch over the racks.

I've only had my backpack swiped at a ski resort. It was in one of those cubby holes in the lodge. I've replaced what I've lost and, I know you are better people than I am, but I only wish ill on whoever stole my stuff. May your use of my old pack bring you nothing but bad luck you effin' bastard! For now, I ski with my backpack even in the resort.


----------



## Nick (Dec 14, 2011)

I used to almost always ski with a backpack. Would carry a few things with me that I didn't want to leave behind... wallet, phone, also a bottle of water and if the temp was an in between day I would bring some layers if I needed to so I could put the gator away (for example). 

I have a camelback I mt bike with I was thinking of bringing along. It's a little smaller plus then I could get some water while I'm skiing, which I almost never drink. Course, then you gotta pee more.... hmmmm


----------



## RENO (Dec 14, 2011)

I always lock my board. Been using one of those retractible Dakine combination locks with thin cable, but picked up a Safeman retractable Cable lock for this season. Gonna lockup my new board with it. Cable is a lot thicker than the others and it's just as small when the cable is wound up. Just gotta make sure you don't lose the key! I'll just attach it to my season pass.  http://lockitt.com/CablesBraided.htm#safeman


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 14, 2011)

RENO said:


> http://lockitt.com/CablesBraided.htm#safeman



The picture of the roller blades locked to the pole made me laugh.  I can't say I've seen that before.


----------



## RENO (Dec 14, 2011)

If you still plan to get a combo retractable lock, the Kryptonite R4 is the best one out there. 4 number combo instead of 3. It's a little bit bigger than the Dakine ones, but it's also not made of cheap plastic. More heavy duty. http://www.kryptonitelock.com/Products/ProductDetail.aspx?cid=1003&scid=1001&pid=1132


----------



## RENO (Dec 14, 2011)

C-Rex said:


> The picture of the roller blades locked to the pole made me laugh.  I can't say I've seen that before.



If you catch someone trying to steal your equipment you can wrap the cable around his neck and fasten him to the ski rack while you go get a cop! :lol:


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 14, 2011)

Has anybody who has used one of those small Dakine/Burton/Bakoda retractable ski locks had their gear stolen while they were tied up?

I ask this because a lot of people seem to criticize the thin cable and plastic construction saying that it's too flimsy. However, I haven't yet heard of anybody complaining that thieves were able to walk away with their skis/boards while locked with one of these gadgets. Any stories of this sort?


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 14, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Has anybody who has used one of those small Dakine/Burton/Bakoda retractable ski locks had their gear stolen while they were tied up?
> 
> I ask this because a lot of people seem to criticize the thin cable and plastic construction saying that it's too flimsy. However, I haven't yet heard of anybody complaining that thieves were able to walk away with their skis/boards while locked with one of these gadgets. Any stories of this sort?



I used to have one of these locks, Kryptonite, I think. I used to wonder the same thing. It seemed like if you yanked on it hard it would break. I now have a lock that is a thicker cable, similar to a bicycle lock. In fact I use it as a bicycle lock, don't think I'd trust it overnight. As others have stated, why would anyone bother when there's so much other stuff just laying around. I have had unlocked skis stolen before, never locked.


----------



## john1200c (Dec 14, 2011)

snoseek said:


> I split them up on the racks.



Me too.


----------



## RENO (Dec 14, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Has anybody who has used one of those small Dakine/Burton/Bakoda retractable ski locks had their gear stolen while they were tied up?
> 
> I ask this because a lot of people seem to criticize the thin cable and plastic construction saying that it's too flimsy. However, I haven't yet heard of anybody complaining that thieves were able to walk away with their skis/boards while locked with one of these gadgets. Any stories of this sort?



I've used one of those small dakine locks for 15 years on skis and snowboards and haven't had one stolen. I don't know anyone that has had something stolen that was locked up. The couple people I know that had equipment stolen didn't lock them up...


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 14, 2011)

Nick said:


> I have a camelback I mt bike with I was thinking of bringing along. It's a little smaller plus then I could get some water while I'm skiing, which I almost never drink. Course, then you gotta pee more.... hmmmm



The tube freezes also on cold days.


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 14, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Has anybody who has used one of those small Dakine/Burton/Bakoda retractable ski locks had their gear stolen while they were tied up?
> 
> I ask this because a lot of people seem to criticize the thin cable and plastic construction saying that it's too flimsy. However, I haven't yet heard of anybody complaining that thieves were able to walk away with their skis/boards while locked with one of these gadgets. Any stories of this sort?



+1, never even heard of a case like that.

I can't imagine what I'd do if I saw someone stealing my board.  That's like messing with man's car.  As Vincent Vega said, "Boy, I wish I could've caught him doing it. I'd have given anything to catch that asshole doing it. It'd been worth him doing it just so I could've caught him doing it."


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Dec 14, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> The tube freezes also on cold days.



they make insulation sleeves that work pretty well...i've had them out in single digits and it didn't freeze up...gotta stay hydrated


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 14, 2011)

Nick said:


> I have a camelback I mt bike with I was thinking of bringing along. It's a little smaller plus then I could get some water while I'm skiing, which I almost never drink. Course, then you gotta pee more.... hmmmm


Might be good to get one of those hydration tubes with insulation to keep it from freezing. Of course, that's not a guarantee tha the tube won't freeze. You'll have to blowback air into the tube to make sure it's clear of liquid. Also, never pee in a glade. It's bad luck.=)


RENO said:


> I've used one of those small dakine locks for 15 years on skis and snowboards and haven't had one stolen. I don't know anyone that has had something stolen that was locked up. The couple people I know that had equipment stolen didn't lock them up...





C-Rex said:


> +1, never even heard of a case like that.


My point exactly. I don't know why people give those small locks such a bum rap when it seems to work regardless of how flimsy it looks.


----------



## danski (Dec 14, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> I won't go into the demographics of the clientele at places mentioned in this thread.



I will!  I only secure my skis when I'm skiing somewhere New Yorkers ski..

Following this rule, I've never had anything stolen in almost 30 years of skiing.

I grew up in NY, I know of what I speak.


----------



## Nick (Dec 14, 2011)

danski said:


> I will!  I only secure my skis when I'm skiing somewhere New Yorkers ski..
> 
> Following this rule, I've never had anything stolen in almost 30 years of skiing.
> 
> I grew up in NY, I know of what I speak.



Welcome to the forums


----------



## aaronbru (Dec 14, 2011)

Great thread!

Wachusett has a FREE! Ski Watch.  You simply give them your skis and they give you a corresponding ticket number to claim them back.  Other mountains certainly have this but I don't know if they charge.

I try to put my skis on a rack that is near a window (even if it isn't near a window that I'm at) as it might be a less likely spot to steal from.

I like the idea of spliting up the skis on different racks.

Having bought new skis, this is certainly a thread I will be checking back on for some other good idea.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 14, 2011)

danski said:


> I will!  I only secure my skis when I'm skiing somewhere New Yorkers ski..
> 
> Following this rule, I've never had anything stolen in almost 30 years of skiing.
> 
> I grew up in NY, I know of what I speak.



Sorry, that's an ignorant statement.


----------



## vdk03 (Dec 14, 2011)

I've never locked up my board, if it was a new one I would usually bring it into the lodge (usually frowned upon) or put it in a place where I could keep and eye on it. When traveling with them I would either make sure their locked up in the vehicle or bring them inside. I have been thinking about getting one of those pocket sized locks for a while, probably will get one this year.
 About 12 years ago I was at Stratton getting my pass with my brothers and a few of their friends a few days after Christmas, and my brother and his friends boards got stolen. Both boards were Christmas presents and both were brand new. One kid was supposed to watch the boards, but left to hit up the vending machine. It was that kids board and my brothers that were stolen. To this day I still don't think I've ever seen my brother so mad at somebody.:evil:


----------



## vdk03 (Dec 14, 2011)

uphillklimber said:


> That is pretty ignorant of that kid. When you take on the task of watching the gear, you should man up and stand next to it for the few minutes it takes. Or don't say you'll do it. I've had people tell me no way I'm watching. A little annoying, but at least you know where everyone stands. I'd a been pissed also.



ya leave it to a fat 15 year old to wander off in search of a candy bar. Now that I think about it my father was the one that was really pissed.

I am going to get a lock this year; after thinking about this story I remember how much it sucked for him to go from a brand new burton to his 6 year old beater.


----------



## darent (Dec 14, 2011)

I always carry my kryptonite lock in my pocket,lock my skis 95% of the time. use the lock to lock my cat tracks to the ski rack while I'm skiing. and I have used it  for my bike in a pinch,also as a locker lock


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 14, 2011)

Have never locked mine.A friend I often ski with (he boards) had his lock clipped once. Luckily we saw it happened, and that gentleman is no longer allowed at several resorts.


----------



## thinnmann (Dec 15, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> The tube freezes also on cold days.



The insulated sleeve on the winter sports Camelbaks do not make any difference on cold days.  To keep the tube from freezing, you blow into the tube after drinking.  That leaves air in the tube rather than water.  Simple.


----------



## thinnmann (Dec 15, 2011)

I lock newer skis on holiday weekends, but mostly split them.

All incidents below happened at Belleayre:

Have two friends that have had people take their skis and left the same model behind.  One didn't find the swapped pair of Atomic Metron B5's until the end of the day when almost everyone was gone.  He still uses them as rock skis.  Other skis were K2 Lotta Luv; found & swapped back when her husband simply hung around the outside of the lodge until a woman showed up skiing them.  The woman was clueless that she took the wrong skis.  

Another friend took the wrong pair of skis, which he thought were his daughter's race skis; he had them tuned, and they didn't realize they were the wrong skis until his daughter couldn't get her boot into the binding at the mountain.

My son had a brand new pair of poles swapped for an almost identical Scott model, but too long.  We took them to the ski shop and they traded them for the right size.

My son lost an entire bag while waiting for pick-up at the drop-off area of the parking lot.  Leased boots, socks, goggles gone.  We suspected someone just throwing stuff into their car made a mistake, but we were on holiday vacation, so we bought a new pair of boots at Jimmy's.  The bag & all contents were returned to the customer service desk a few days later.

Friend's expensive goggles stolen from a cubby during lunch at Overlook.


----------



## millerm277 (Dec 15, 2011)

Always lock (or free ski check). It takes me an extra 30 seconds and then I don't have to worry about anything happening, or having to find the money for new skis sooner than necessary.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 15, 2011)

thinnmann said:


> I lock newer skis on holiday weekends, but mostly split them.
> 
> All incidents below happened at Belleayre:
> 
> ...



Just a bunch of stupid people doing stupid things. Stupid is as stupid does


----------



## Nick (Dec 15, 2011)

Life is like a box of chocolates


----------



## drjeff (Dec 15, 2011)

Bottomline is, if you don't lock your skis/board and some a$$hole walks away with it. Don't complain about it here.  And just because someone might not of been using a lock for years and years and never had some a$$hole lift their gear before doesn't mean that it won't happen in the future.

A $15 lock that can provide decades of future service and protection to your thousands of dollars worth of gear over that same time frame IS a smart and sound investment to make :idea:


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 15, 2011)

I just got one of these.

http://www.ems.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3659696


----------



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I just got one of these.
> 
> http://www.ems.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3659696



What's the combination?


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 15, 2011)

bvibert said:


> What's the combination?



123 why?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> 123 why?



I would have never thought of that!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 15, 2011)

Nick said:


> I have a camelback I mt bike with I was thinking of bringing along. It's a little smaller plus then I could get some water while I'm skiing, which I almost never drink. Course, then you gotta pee more.... hmmmm





Smellytele said:


> The tube freezes also on cold days.



I've got a ski specific one that's insulated. It also has straps for my skis if I want to do a little hiking for turns.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 15, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> 123 why?



Gotta make it harder. Try 321.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 15, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Bottomline is, if you don't lock your skis/board and some a$$hole walks away with it. Don't complain about it here.



ain't that the truth

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=90752&highlight=Folsom&page=10


----------



## drjeff (Dec 15, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Gotta make it harder. Try 321.



Just don't use 111, I already took that on one of my combo locks


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 15, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Just don't use 111, I already took that on one of my combo locks



I guess that's why it wouldn't let me use that one.


----------



## Anklebiter (Dec 15, 2011)

Nick said:


> What are your rules around locking skis / leaving them unattended? I normally just leave mine out, but I also was skiing on 10 year old Atomic's. I'm getting a new set (soon) and don't want anything stolen.
> 
> Anyone had their gear stolen before? Do you lock your gear up? Tips / Advice / Horror Stories welcome



I haven't locked ski in years, but just bought 4, 3ft retractable locks a couple of minutes ago. We be delivered before Christmas. I guess tomorrow I will do what I normally do, seperate them.


----------



## aaronbru (Dec 15, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I just got one of these.
> 
> http://www.ems.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3659696



This thread has prompted me to buy a lock as well.  Not every mountain has free ski check (although they should).

I completely agree that even though these pocket sized locks are rather flimsy, it is an easy deterent.  It is certainly much easier to steal an unlocked pair of skis.  

I can only imagine how awesome it would be to catch someone clipping the cable on my lock.


----------



## Nick (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah I bought one of the Dakine ones yesterday... freaking me out especially when I'm getting new gear this year.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 15, 2011)

I spray paint the tops of all my skis and then partially scrap it off to make them look like crap and no one wants them. 



Just joking


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 15, 2011)

How do you guys lock your poles up?


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 15, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> How do you guys lock your poles up?



I don't

I ski with clown poles.   Great for the bumps and the only person who would want to steal them would be under 5 feet tall


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 15, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I don't
> 
> I ski with clown poles.   Great for the bumps and the only person who would want to steal them would be under 5 feet tall



My nephews are starting to ask about poles, I think yours and Bviberts should be perfect!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 15, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> How do you guys lock your poles up?





deadheadskier said:


> I don't
> 
> I ski with clown poles.   Great for the bumps and the only person who would want to steal them would be under 5 feet tall



I'll slip them through the cable, but then again since I ski with REAL length poles, and I'm about 8 feet tall  nobody would want to steal my poles unless of course they're a pole vaulter looking for a new pole   :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I don't
> 
> I ski with clown poles.   Great for the bumps and the only person who would want to steal them would be under 5 feet tall



My clown poles are good for the average sized person, so I have to worry.


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 15, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I've got a ski specific one that's insulated. It also has straps for my skis if I want to do a little hiking for turns.


Even with the drinking tubes inside an insulated sleeve that goes inside one of the backpack straps, freezing is still a problem. Always use the blowback method. In extreme cold conditions, the problem is that the bite valve will freeze (saliva and water) making the reservoir useless. If hydration is a problem, bring a spare bottle in your backpack.


o3jeff said:


> How do you guys lock your poles up?


I put the poles beside the ski and lash them together with the lock.

An easy way to lock skis (and poles) to a rack: if the ski rack is one of those where the "gates" coonsist of a wavy metal stip welded on the metal frame (hard to describe but most ski areas including Sunday River have these racks), just place your skis and poles and then fasten the lock on the "gates." The skis themselves won't be lashed to the rack but the gates and lock will keep the skis from being taken. The bindings will keep the skis from being lifted up and the wide tips will keep the skis from being slid down. It probably won't stop a very determined thief but there'll be enough of a commotion that people will get suspicious.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 15, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> How do you guys lock your poles up?



The one time I did have skis stolen, I think I was more pissed about loosing my poles than the skis. The skis were K2 Axis, that I bought from a buddy, cheap. The best thing about the skis was that the bases and edges were pristine. The poles were Kerma graphite. When I picked up the skis, my buddy made me take his poles, I didn't want them, figured I was set with the Kermas. I'm glad he did, I've been using them ever since.


----------



## SkiFanE (Dec 15, 2011)

Cornhead said:


> The one time I did have skis stolen, I think I was more pissed about loosing my poles than the skis. The skis were K2 Axis, that I bought from a buddy, cheap. The best thing about the skis was that the bases and edges were pristine. The poles were Kerma graphite. When I picked up the skis, my buddy made me take his poles, I didn't want them, figured I was set with the Kermas. I'm glad he did, I've been using them ever since.



My 11yo grabbed poles after having lunch in the lodge last weekend.  After she was skiing realized that one is very long...exact same pole, just wrong size.  Ooops, she grabbed one of her poles and someone elses.


----------



## Tooth (Dec 15, 2011)

Lock em up. Save yourself the heartache.


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 15, 2011)

What happens when someone breaks your lock? And leaves your skis?


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 15, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> What happens when someone breaks your lock? And leaves your skis?



you can blame me because I carry around a pair of bolt cutters and then separate skis


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 15, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> you can blame me because I carry around a pair of bolt cutters and then separate skis



You need bolt cutters for these locks? c'mon- one hand.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 15, 2011)

aaronbru said:


> I can only imagine how awesome it would be to catch someone clipping the cable on my lock.



Seeing as though the perpetraitor and I would be within arms distance of a rack full of weapons, I'd certainly use one of the non-locked skis to whack him in the head.  or atleast the knee.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 15, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Seeing as though the perpetraitor and I would be within arms distance of a rack full of weapons, I'd certainly use one of the non-locked skis to whack him in the head.  or atleast the knee.



Why would you lock them if you were in arms distance?

But really I would never ever steal anyone's skis, boards or poles.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 15, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> What happens when someone breaks your lock? And leaves your skis?



You get a free verbal history lesson on the Brownsville section of Brooklyn.


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 15, 2011)

Glenn said:


> You get a free verbal history lesson on the Brownsville section of Brooklyn.



From you?


----------



## drjeff (Dec 15, 2011)

Glenn said:


> You get a free verbal history lesson on the Brownsville section of Brooklyn.



Would some Bobby Fill-et style verbiage be involved??


----------



## Glenn (Dec 15, 2011)

Mojitos to help. And some black and white photographs!


----------



## Bumpsis (Dec 15, 2011)

I lock up my shorter (163 cm ?) K2 recons and my wife's nice looking Rossignols. When I use my 185cm older looking Heads  which sort of look "straight", I'm not too worried.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 15, 2011)

I 100% always lock my skis with either one of those ski locks that fit specifically into the ski racks at many ski areas, or (if they dont have that) with a 1980s Ski Tote lock wire lock that I still have (just the lock, not the bulky plastic goofy thing) which is about 1/3 inch thick plastic-wrapped wire. 

When I ski with someone, we'll lock both sets of skis, but with the other ski's mate and separate them reasonably far (just a few more precautions to layer on).


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 15, 2011)

And the only thing I've had stolen were my poles, and it was on purpose, not by accident, because they were those ones they dont make anymore with the handles that are like giant rubber sword handles without straps.   I know most hate those, but I loved them, and I guess at least one dishonest person on the planet does too!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 15, 2011)

I always lock my skis with one of those retractable cable locks.

Never had skis stolen but my second season back (before I got a ski lock) I was at Belleayre at the lower lodge taking off my boots and packing up and had left my skis right outside the door.  They were covered in snow leaning against the wall.  When I went out my skis were gone, there was another pair of snow covered skis leaning against the wall.  I found my skis in the back of an unattended SUV (the tailgate was wide open) so I took them out and left.  I assumed that a young skier's parent decided to "help" his kid by putting the skis in the car but took mine instead of the other snow covered skis leaning against the wall.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 15, 2011)

I used to lock mine with a wire cable lock thingy. Gotten lazy about it, though. Probably because all of my alpine skis are models that are 6+ years old. A thief might not know vintage but more likely it wouldn't be the end of the world if I lost a pair of six year old skis with lots of days on them that only costed me $200 and had to upgrade. I'd lock a new pair for sure. Kinda like how I never used to lock my 12 year old POS car at home but religiously lock my new 2012 car.


----------



## thinnmann (Dec 16, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> I 100% always lock my skis .... with a 1980s Ski Tote lock wire lock that I still have (just the lock, not the bulky plastic goofy thing) which is about 1/3 inch thick plastic-wrapped wire.



That is what I use when I do lock on holidays and other high-traffic days that bring in the 3-day-per-year skiers.  Looping the thing through one of the two bindings does the job, since who would take just one ski?....  

I used pair that with a luggage zipper lock for my bag when I skied occasionally at Camalback, to lock my bag to something inside the lodge.  Now I just totally avoid Camalback...

I still have a couple of the plastic goofy ski tote parts in my basement!


----------



## planb420 (Dec 16, 2011)

If you dont lock em up, your asking for them to be stolen IMO. It only takes a few seconds to throw on a lock, but ages for a police report to be filed (for nothing to be found). To each his own but it only makes sense in this day and age.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 16, 2011)

I would say 99% of the people do not lock them


----------



## Nick (Dec 16, 2011)

Just got my dakine lock,  having issues changing the combo


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Dec 16, 2011)

Nick said:


> Just got my dakine lock,  having issues changing the combo



i had the same problem...sent it back and the new one worked ok


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 16, 2011)

Worst ski theft story that I can recall was a team busted in the Poconos about 20 years ago, with a pickup truck and one of those huge blue tarps covering the back.   By the time they nailed them, the pickup was nearly full, closing in on 100 pairs I think.  Cant remember if it was Camelback or Shawnee.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 17, 2011)

I just got around to opening the Dakine Micro Lock. Perfect size, but that is about it. The problem is when you put the metal end in to lock it, it only goes in about 3/8" or so into a piece of plastic so if you give it a little push it a little it pops right out.

Will be returning it....


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 17, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Worst ski theft story that I can recall was a team busted in the Poconos about 20 years ago, with a pickup truck and one of those huge blue tarps covering the back.   By the time they nailed them, the pickup was nearly full, closing in on 100 pairs I think.  Cant remember if it was Camelback or Shawnee.



wow, the team doing the thieving?  that's certainly not something you normally here.

most brazen theft I have heard of recently was at Hunter discussed in this thread:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=74672


----------



## KD7000 (Dec 17, 2011)

I think I answered this poll last year... I always lock my snowboard, but never lock my skis.  Mostly because the board is pricey & new and the skis are old beaters.


----------



## aaronbru (Dec 19, 2011)

I had some issues with the dakine micro lock as well but it was just that I wasn't using correctly.  It is intuitive once you figure it out but at first I thought mine was broke too.

It may be true that you guys are getting defective units but give it a second look to make sure you arn't just using it wrong.  If the button on the right won't depress, you cant lock it. That was my misunderstanding.

I tried putting it in the hole, but it was just too tight.  :beer:


----------



## kickstand (Dec 19, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> I 100% always lock my skis with either one of those ski locks that fit specifically into the ski racks at many ski areas, or (if they dont have that) with a 1980s Ski Tote lock wire lock that I still have (just the lock, not the bulky plastic goofy thing) which is about 1/3 inch thick plastic-wrapped wire.



+1

I just coil the cable into a circle and it fits nicely into my pocket.  It's a little heavy, but it's worth it to lock up the skis near busy lodges.  I'm on some pretty old Volkl's (EXP 24x7, pre-AC series), so I don't bother as much anymore.  Once the kids start skiing more, though, everything will be locked up.  Hopefully teach them some good habits.


----------



## soposkier (Dec 19, 2011)

aaronbru said:


> I had some issues with the dakine micro lock as well but it was just that I wasn't using correctly.  It is intuitive once you figure it out but at first I thought mine was broke too.
> 
> It may be true that you guys are getting defective units but give it a second look to make sure you arn't just using it wrong.  If the button on the right won't depress, you cant lock it. That was my misunderstanding.
> 
> I tried putting it in the hole, but it was just too tight.  :beer:



just the tip at first.....


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 19, 2011)

aaronbru said:


> I had some issues with the dakine micro lock as well but it was just that I wasn't using correctly.  It is intuitive once you figure it out but at first I thought mine was broke too.
> 
> It may be true that you guys are getting defective units but give it a second look to make sure you arn't just using it wrong.  If the button on the right won't depress, you cant lock it. That was my misunderstanding.
> 
> I tried putting it in the hole, but it was just too tight.  :beer:



It may need to be lubed first.


----------



## catskills (Dec 19, 2011)

Outside the ski patrol first aid room I don't lock my skis.  If anyone tried to steal ski patrols skis or a patients skis we would duck tape the thief to a spine board outside the first aid room with a large sign that read * I bad, I tried to steal skis*.   Maybe wait an hour before calling police.


----------



## bobbutts (Dec 19, 2011)

never, then again all my gear combined is worth less than some people's poles


----------



## Sky (Dec 20, 2011)

I use the locks that work with the ski rack.  last year, Wachusett was going to dump their ski-watch program (which I always used).  So I bought the locks.

Eventually, Wa got the point that the Ski Watch was very popular, and brought it back.  I kept using the locks to avoid the ski-wathch lines.

I've tried the cable systems before and have had mixed results getting the cable to retract.  The ski-rack locks are very convenient (small).


----------



## drjeff (Dec 20, 2011)

I saw a little blurb over on Kzone that said that apparently over the weekend, about $20,000 worth of equipment was stolen at Sunday River   Truth or not, it's just another reminder that there are plenty of a$$ holes out there that are looking to steal stuff.  Lock 'em up folks!  Make your gear less attractive for the folks looking to "snatch and grab" some easy stuff off the racks!


----------



## thinnmann (Dec 20, 2011)

drjeff said:


> I saw a little blurb over on Kzone that said that apparently over the weekend, about $20,000 worth of equipment was stolen at Sunday River....



At today's full retail prices, if they were new skis, what is that - about 20 pairs?...............


----------



## drjeff (Dec 20, 2011)

thinnmann said:


> At today's full retail prices, if they were new skis, what is that - about 20 pairs?...............



Probably 20-25 pairs/boards.  A "small" enough number that a couple of a$$holes working together could rather quickly, and stealthy, get away with it.  Especially at a mountain like SR where there are multiple base lodges within a close distance.  Pick off a few pairs at one lodge, drive to another lodge, pick off a few more, drive to another lodge, grab a few more, go back to the 1st lodge 20 or 30 minutes later, grab some more, etc.  

Seriously think about it,  how tough is it to "blend in" as a skier/rider leaving for the day as your walking from the lodge area out to the parking lot in the afternoon.  Even if they made multiple trips with 20 or so minutes in between, I bet that in that time frame that a dozen or so similarly dressed people leaving for the day, would have walked right past the usual assortment of mountain ambassadors/security that are in the base area of most ski areas these days.


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 20, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Probably 20-25 pairs/boards.  A "small" enough number that a couple of a$$holes working together could rather quickly, and stealthy, get away with it.  Especially at a mountain like SR where there are multiple base lodges within a close distance.  Pick off a few pairs at one lodge, drive to another lodge, pick off a few more, drive to another lodge, grab a few more, go back to the 1st lodge 20 or 30 minutes later, grab some more, etc.
> 
> Seriously think about it,  how tough is it to "blend in" as a skier/rider leaving for the day as your walking from the lodge area out to the parking lot in the afternoon.  Even if they made multiple trips with 20 or so minutes in between, I bet that in that time frame that a dozen or so similarly dressed people leaving for the day, would have walked right past the usual assortment of mountain ambassadors/security that are in the base area of most ski areas these days.



Meth heads and crack addicts figured this out a few years ago.  People are too comfortable at a ski area. Not everyone is there to ski and have a good time. Parking lots are crime scenes nowadays. :evil:


----------



## Nick (Dec 20, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Probably 20-25 pairs/boards.  A "small" enough number that a couple of a$$holes working together could rather quickly, and stealthy, get away with it.  Especially at a mountain like SR where there are multiple base lodges within a close distance.  Pick off a few pairs at one lodge, drive to another lodge, pick off a few more, drive to another lodge, grab a few more, go back to the 1st lodge 20 or 30 minutes later, grab some more, etc.
> 
> Seriously think about it,  how tough is it to "blend in" as a skier/rider leaving for the day as your walking from the lodge area out to the parking lot in the afternoon.  Even if they made multiple trips with 20 or so minutes in between, I bet that in that time frame that a dozen or so similarly dressed people leaving for the day, would have walked right past the usual assortment of mountain ambassadors/security that are in the base area of most ski areas these days.



that's what I was wondering earlier... thinking it was surprising I've never had gear stolen. Although there are normally a lot to choose from there as well.


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 20, 2011)

^ Never say never, pal. That's bad juju.

Very disappointing to hear this. It's time for resort management to step up and do someting about this problem.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 20, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Seriously think about it,  how tough is it to "blend in" as a skier/rider leaving for the day as your walking from the lodge area out to the parking lot in the afternoon.



Airports are target rich areas too.

  Almost had my golfclubs stolen off the carousel a few years back.  It was not a "mistaken similar bag" situation, and the guy beat feet out of there after confronted.

Another time back in 2001 there was a terrible noreaster cancelling flights from Kansas to Maine.  I remember being stuck in Cleveland for 3 days (should have stayed in Lake Louis), and when I got back to BTV, the entire floor was covered in ski bags, snowboard bags, and boot bags in situations where the equipment made it back to Burlington, but the owners hadnt yet.  I've never seen anything like it in my life, must have been hundreds of pairs of skis or boards, and I recall thinking, "Holy crap, this would be a thieves parasise".


----------



## Nick (Dec 20, 2011)

(knock on wood)


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 20, 2011)

^ Yeah, airports. Problem with most airport arrival areas around here is that anyone can just walk off the street and hang around there. I can get off the bus at Logan and get in the arrival area without anyone asking me if I had any business being there. In a scenario like the one BenedictGomez just described, it's like Allston Christmas* for ski equipment. Contrast that with airports abroad where the arrival area is a secure zone. No one in there but passengers. I know of one airport where the security officers check you baggage tags to see if they match up with the tags the airline gave you at check-in. It can be a hassle but it minimizes theft and walking away with a similar looking bag by mistake. 


* For the benefit of those not from Boston, Allston Christmas usually happens on September 1 every year when people move out of apartments in Allston/Brighton and leave furniture and other stuff on the sidewalk since there's no room in the moving van or new apartment. People are free to help themselves to what's not bolted down.


----------

